

Cloudflare is down - bernatfp
https://www.cloudflare.com/

======
aroch
Everything is listed in the green: [https://www.cloudflare.com/system-
status](https://www.cloudflare.com/system-status)

~~~
bernatfp
That's weird. I assure you I was receiving a 502 error code from Nginx on
their URL. Nevermind, there's no trace of the error so they fixed it pretty
quickly I guess.

------
conorh
Not for me.

